# Solved: The Settlers: HOK



## GW_Tyler (Jul 16, 2014)

When I try and play the game this pop up called settlershok.exe - fatal error says RwEngineSetVideoMode(VideoMode) preventing me from playing my game
How can I fix this


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Since the game is heavy in 3D, i suspect your video card cannot handle it. Go to www.canyourunit.com to see if your computer should be able to run it.


----------



## GW_Tyler (Jul 16, 2014)

The game isn't on the list Also it shouldn't be a problem running in 3D as I can run Battlefield 4 quite well on high graphics


----------



## tinkerme545 (Apr 30, 2014)

GW_Tyler said:


> When I try and play the game this pop up called settlershok.exe - fatal error says RwEngineSetVideoMode(VideoMode) preventing me from playing my game
> How can I fix this


What game is that, Battlefield 4? Have you tried contacting UbiSoft about this issue? I think the video card on your PC is not being supported. If it's not the graphics that is having the issue, try attaching your computer to another monitor to see if it works or check your monitor settings.


----------



## GW_Tyler (Jul 16, 2014)

it's called THE SETTLERS HERITAGE OF KINGS.
Its quite an old game


----------



## tinkerme545 (Apr 30, 2014)

To solve the settlershok.exe error, try to do the following: Download a settlershok.exe error repair tool, install the error repair tool from this link: http://www.repairerrorquick.com/ttfix-settlershok.exe_error-zz0001. Click the Repair All Button. It will scan your pc for free. Again, click the Repair All Button again and you're done. See if it works.


----------



## GW_Tyler (Jul 16, 2014)

So it told me to download reutility 4 but after the scan it wont repair it cause i have to pay £60 is their just a free way to fix this one error


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

How old are we talking about? Has this game being working until this issue?


----------



## tinkerme545 (Apr 30, 2014)

GW_Tyler said:


> So it told me to download reutility 4 but after the scan it wont repair it cause i have to pay £60 is their just a free way to fix this one error


Man I did not know that they charge but we can't expect everything for free. Have you tried the troubleshooting steps to see if you can solve the SettlersHoK.exe problem?

1. Repair registry entries associated with THE SETTLERS - Heritage of Kings
2. Conduct a full malware scan of your PC
3. Clean out your system junk (Temporary Files and Folders) with disk cleanup (cleanmgr)
4. Update your PC device drivers
5. Utilize Windows System Restore to "Undo" recent system changes
6. Uninstall and reinstall the THE SETTLERS - Heritage of Kings program associated with SettlersHoK.exe
7. Run Windows System File Checker ("sfc /scannow")
8. Install all available Windows updates
9. Perform a clean installation of Windows


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

tinkerme545 said:


> To solve the settlershok.exe error, try to do the following: Download a settlershok.exe error repair tool, install the error repair tool from this link: http://www.repairerrorquick.com/ttfix-settlershok.exe_error-zz0001. Click the Repair All Button. It will scan your pc for free. Again, click the Repair All Button again and you're done. See if it works.


It's also a scam, don't use it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I would be careful using registry repair tools. they are generally poorly written, a sham, or can introduce more problems then they claim fix. In fact most advanced users here will tell you to avoid registry programs at all costs or you risk irreversible damage your operating system and software.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

To the O/P, has the game ever worked on this system? If so did you install or change anything before it stopped working? What are the complete specs of your computer? What version of Windows?


----------



## GW_Tyler (Jul 16, 2014)

It was the first time trying to download it on my new computer nad this game was made back in 2005 and i didn't have this problem with my old computer


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Right click on the shortcut and choose Compatibility, then check the box to run it in Compatibility Mode. Was your old computer also Windows 7? Can you post the model of this new computer and post all the hardware specs especially the video card that you have?


----------



## GW_Tyler (Jul 16, 2014)

Ok so i just found the problem my computer is new and the game is old it doesn't recognise some of my computer specs so yeah


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Compatibility issues are pretty common for old games/programs.


----------



## tinkerme545 (Apr 30, 2014)

Triple6 said:


> It's also a scam, don't use it.


Rob, thanks for the heads up. I apologize for the registry repair tools link. I did not know that it's a scam.


----------

